# brake pads



## steve36 (9 Apr 2012)

hi,
i have tektro 520 brakes on cyclo cross bike and lets say they do stop you eventually.have read that standard pads are not very good so would like to try replacements,but which ones? being new to cantilever brakes where do i start? cartridges or pads,threaded or what
thanks in advance
steve


----------



## VamP (10 Apr 2012)

I like the Swisstop GHP II compound. Very good especially in the wet.


----------

